# Fast growing plants



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a tank with slugs and was suggested to put fast growing plants in my tank to keep it looking nice. What would you guys suggest? The slugs have already taken out a small plant and 2 broms. So a fast growing plant that fills the tank would be nice. I am looking for one foreground and one background. Thank you!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

*Background:*
_Epipremnum aureum_
_Epipremnum pinnatum_
_Ficus pumila_
_Ficus sagittata_
_Peperomia serpens _
_Tradescantia fluminensis_
_Tradescantia zebrina _
_Drymonia alloplectoides_
_Begonia glabra _
_Begonia elaeagnifolia_
_Cissus amazonica_
_Monstera adansonii_

Just a few that comes to mind.
If needed to I'll continue with the list tomorrow after I get some shut eye, right now I'm too tired to think straight.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions? How long would these take to get to a big size? I know big is a general term but big enough to cover a good amount of a 20 gallon. Also I have heard wandering jew gets to be big. I like the way it looks but would that be good for a fast growing plant?


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

Matecho said:


> Thank you for your suggestions? How long would these take to get to a big size? I know big is a general term but big enough to cover a good amount of a 20 gallon. Also I have heard wandering jew gets to be big. I like the way it looks but would that be good for a fast growing plant?


In a 20 gallon, you'll be trimming a wandering jew fairly often. But, it is SUPER fast growing and if you've got an involved hardscape, can be trained around the wood for a a very cool look. Just have a plan going in, because it'll take over.

I've had pretty good luck with spike moss if you're looking for some low lying ground cover type stuff.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Mavpa said:


> In a 20 gallon, you'll be trimming a wandering jew fairly often. But, it is SUPER fast growing and if you've got an involved hardscape, can be trained around the wood for a a very cool look. Just have a plan going in, because it'll take over.
> 
> I've had pretty good luck with spike moss if you're looking for some low lying ground cover type stuff.


I would be okay with trimming wandering jew back when it gets big. I want to plant it in the back right and have it go all around the back and get really full. For the foreground plant i worry that my matechos would kill the moss before it gets to spread. Any suggestions for bigger frogs?


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

Matecho said:


> I would be okay with trimming wandering jew back when it gets big. I want to plant it in the back right and have it go all around the back and get really full. For the foreground plant i worry that my matechos would kill the moss before it gets to spread. Any suggestions for bigger frogs?


Spike moss is pretty tough. It's more like a little shrub than a normal moss and you can bare root it and get it going pretty quick.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

*Foreground:*
_Peperomia caperata_
_Pilea nummulariifolia_
_Pilea depressa_
_Pilea involucrata _ (Not extremely fast growing but might work)
_Biophytum sensitivum _ (Again not extremely fast but self seeds readily)
_Episcia cuperata _
_Hydrocotyle leucocephala_

Since it's just one tank it might be worth it to put the frogs in quarantine and try to kill the slugs though.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I totally agree with Sammie: Pilea nummularifolia and hydrocotyle in my vivs are weeds! They are also very cheap.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Saxifraga stolonifera always gets out of hand for me. Pellionias can be pretty aggressive too.

Out of curiosity, what methods have you tried to reduce the slug population?


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I have tried the lettuce and beer method before. I also redid the tank and slugs still came back. This way im just trying to get some plants in there so it still looks nice.


----------



## pooky125 (Jan 16, 2012)

My Pilea 'Baby Tears' Has proven to be a ridiculously fast grower for me. If you can quarantine your frogs for a day or two, I've used dry ice to kill slugs and snails.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Found this on the internet. Looks like they have quite a variety of spike mosses. Thanks for getting me curious about them. 

Selaginella for sale,buy Spikemoss,Groundcovers for Shade,Selaginella


----------



## MrMycetes (Nov 9, 2014)

Slugs can eat a plant faster than it can grow, and they also breed pretty quickly. They love Selaginella's, too. It would be far better if you just got rid of the slugs and then kept an eye out in the future.


----------

